# Help me find a new Career!?......



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok..sounds like a weird question..but little background might help. Since 1989, i've been a Graphic Designer / Photographer, and starting around early 2000's i've work in CGI as well..doing visual FX for movies and TV shows such has BattleStar Galactica, LOST, etc etc. now, in 1996 i had a Major Back surgery after a work related accident and got a disc removed. I regain the use of my legs, but would never be able to do pretty much any sport ever again. Now..pain has always been a Factor with work, and in 2003 i was never able to hold a permanent job so i started to work freelance from home full time. All was decent and all until Major Back pain started to appear again in mid 2008 and then in late 2008, got the word from the Doctor i needed to stop working. I applied to the CSST..wich in Quebec is the government section that is responsible for work related accident, each province has one of those..just different names. it took them until Marsh 2010 to accept me. SO..stop working and received benefits each 2 weeks BASED on my salaray of 1996..wich is 1/3 of what i was making now should i say. 

Fast Foward to July 2011...i received a letter from the CSST that my 26 year old agent in charge of my file, decided i was back to perfect health and could go back to work...now that is again'st 3 doctor's evaluation. SO...they stop the benefits. Next step...take them to court. So far, i've spent 13 500$ in legal fees and More medical expertise. Yesturday...was final meeting with my lawyer before the court date, wish is Feb 17th..and i get the news....I'm kinda ****ed. Reason is...my field of work is considered in the same rank has a office worker doing 9 to 5 work. So explaining to the CSST that i ALWAYS work with stupid Deadlines that if missed can cost me a fortune in late fees and such. Their answer to my health and back situation is quite simple..work 50 minutes..and walk off the pain for 5 minutes..and all will be "OK"...yet 3 different specialist are saying the same shit....60 minute sitting down can cause extreme pain and will prevent me from sitting for the rest of the day. Now, this is what they call Chronic Pain..one day i can be fine and spend more then an hrs sitting down with minimal pain..and the next day..withing 30 minutes, i'll have to jump on the mophine pills. 

Basically..this is my situation in a nut shell. The BEST result i can get in court will be a 25hrs work week at minimum wage for the rest of my life..wich is around 300$ a week in my pocket....Sorry..that does'nt cut it. 

AND they will assign me a new job..and it can be anything..AND i have no say in the mather. I can pump gaz in the Night shift on week-ends..and i would'nt have a say in the mather as long has they are in charge of me basically.

SO...i'm thinking **** THIS SHIT. Surely there is SOMETHING i can do to earn a decent living...without been in pain all day long. But i'm so stressed out...i can't think straight and find a solution. SO... I tough i would ask for some ideas...anything...crazy or not. 

Doing guitar work is not an option full time...market is to small here to even try it.

SO...with 25 years of experience in design work...communcation, photography...what on earth can i do now!..remember..i can't work on a computer full time anymore...maybe a few hrs a day TOPS. 

SO SHOOT....


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Like I said in an earlier thread, CSIS is always recruiting, and Im amazed at how difficult it is to staff these fun, easy jobs.............


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Like I said in an earlier thread, CSIS is always recruiting, and Im amazed at how difficult it is to staff these fun, easy jobs.............


Cool jobs...but no such thing in my area unfortunally.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Although I can't offer any valuable advice regarding your career path, I still feel compelled to reply with my condolences regarding your current difficult situation. You sound like a talented and experienced individual, and I hope you're able to find your niche soon.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> I hope you're able to find your niche soon.


Yeah..My bank kinda hopes for the same thing..LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Alain, how knowledgeable are you when it comes to animation rendering work flows?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Wishing you all the best Alain!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Alain, how knowledgeable are you when it comes to animation rendering work flows?


Question is pretty vage really..LOL...i'de need more details on what you mean exactly...


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

al3d said:


> Question is pretty vage really..LOL...i'de need more details on what you mean exactly...


Let's take it to PM


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Could you supplement the job by teaching guitar or another instrument?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Alain, if working as a graphic designer fulltime is out, can you work as a photographer fulltime? Also, there may not be one thing that you can realistically do fulltime to earn a decent living but you may be able to do three or four things part time. Play in a band doing corporate gigs, teach guitar privately, take some photography jobs (weddings and such). Don't laugh, there's money to be made there judging by how much the photographer cost when I got married.

About your lawyer (I know who he is based on some of your other posts), could he not tell you that you were ****ed before you spent $13500 on him? I mean, you line of work wasn't a big secret, it was pretty much central to your case.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> Although I can't offer any valuable advice regarding your career path, I still feel compelled to reply with my condolences regarding your current difficult situation. You sound like a talented and experienced individual, and I hope you're able to find your niche soon.


I want to echo this kind sentiment and wish you the best of luck Alain.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Could you supplement the job by teaching guitar or another instrument?



Hehehe....i doubt it....


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am in much the same position as you are Al. But, I was in the post office the other day and seen a sign that said "man wanted for rape", I am going to put my application in tomorrow. You never know when an opportunity will arise.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

pattste said:


> Alain, if working as a graphic designer fulltime is out, can you work as a photographer fulltime? Also, there may not be one thing that you can realistically do fulltime to earn a decent living but you may be able to do three or four things part time. Play in a band doing corporate gigs, teach guitar privately, take some photography jobs (weddings and such). Don't laugh, there's money to be made there judging by how much the photographer cost when I got married.
> 
> About your lawyer (I know who he is based on some of your other posts), could he not tell you that you were ****ed before you spent $13500 on him? I mean, you line of work wasn't a big secret, it was pretty much central to your case.



I'M still scatching my head on that one...it took him all my money to realise i had no case!..REALLY?..

As for Work..i've done the whole Photographer thing..and i'm done with it. Everyone has a 300$ Camera and always argue on pricing and such. Wedding...HELL NO...i've done SO MANY to know NOT to get into those anymore..LOL. WHat ever i find to do...trouble is with a shitty back like mine, i can barely work around 1 to maybe 3hrs a day TOPS..if it's not to taxing on my back.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I am in much the same position as you are Al. But, I was in the post office the other day and seen a sign that said "man wanted for rape", I am going to put my application in tomorrow. You never know when an opportunity will arise.


If that was meant to be funny, you are one sick puppy....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alain..sorry to hear about your situation.

This is a long shot...but does the Sherbrooke area need a jam/rehearsal space ?
Combining this with some guitar repairs/mods (on your time), consignment sales at the jam space and whatever else seems to in demand/logical/possible to offer might help with the cash flow.

When you say you can only work 1 to 3 hours a day, does this mean that you have get a lot of bed rest during the remainder of the time and/or if you take morphine, are you taking a dosage that leaves you fairly non-functional for a certain period of time. If this information is too personal, just disregard it. 

All the best.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh there is a Need for Jam space for sure..but no money on my side to even consider getting a loan or such.

As for the pain, i take a load of pain meds, from morphine, muscle relaxant and ani inflamatory pills. it's never the same..it's on a day to day basis. I don't necessarly do the Bed..but will rest a lot on the couch...wish seems to help more then the bed strangely. I have to move around to a certain degree during the day..if i lie still to much..i get the same effect...back starts to hurt. that's why i never sleep more then 1.5 to 2hrs at a time before i wake up during the night...get up...move around a bit..and get back in bed. 



greco said:


> Alain..sorry to hear about your situation.
> 
> This is a long shot...but does the Sherbrooke area need a jam/rehearsal space ?
> Combining this with some guitar repairs/mods (on your time), consignment sales at the jam space and whatever else seems to in demand/logical/possible to offer might help with the cash flow.
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> Oh there is a Need for Jam space for sure..but no money on my side to even consider getting a loan or such.


IF you could find the start-up cash or be in a position to borrow some, does this idea have any potential at all?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> IF you could find the start-up cash or be in a position to borrow some, does this idea have any potential at all?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


it sure does...i could fill a building with 20 space in a week easily


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> IF you could find the start-up cash or be in a position to borrow some, does this idea have any potential at all?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Sorry Alain..I might not have been 100% clear. 

I'll rephrase the question........ 

Could you see *yourself *operating something like this? (given the cash was somehow available)

If this seems like a viable business concept for you to be involved in, is/are there any potential partner(s) that could be considered?

I wasn't thinking of 20 spaces (that is a jam mall...LOL).
Just renting enough square footage for 3 or 4 spaces...at least to start with.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

First off, good luck. I hope the support here is meaningful.

I have a friend, an older guy but not yet retired, who has struggled with employment. A mutual friend found him intermittent work as a driver for a car dealership, basically doing deliveries when he's able and reporting for work whenever he can. I think the dealer saves work for him sometimes. Short runs, light hours.

Back in the late '70s I had a job at a Radio Shack. I told them when I was able to work and they let me work whatever hours I wanted. I didn't do much sales unless no one else was around, but I dusted, cleaned and tidied, did some pricing and lots of other things the sales guys hated. It's my only real retail experience but it filled a hole.

Another intermittent/casual job I've had is as a cleaner in a church, no heavy lifting and very light hours; temporary gardener, maybe not what you need; instrument repair guy; painter.

There's a guy in my neighbourhood who does security somewhere nearby. I see him walking to and from work and he's a long way from fit. A short shift of this might be workable?

Over the years I've often had multiple jobs and though not ideal, they've been interesting at least. I've even done consulting on labour issues. Is there something where you can act as an advisor? Designer? A friend is now designing stuff, engineering a little, from his wheelchair, stuff he used to actually build himself.

What about some sort of career management or agent? These folks often seem to do their jobs from anywhere, anytime, as long as they've got internet access.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH..well sure i would. as for a Partner..hum, that's a tricky thing. I had bad dealings so it would be someone i trust. as for the Space..sure it depend on the location...but in Sherbrooke, average rent for a space, wish are on average rooms 10x14 ..is about between 300 and 350$ a month. so just 3 or 4 would'nt be worth it



greco said:


> Sorry Alain..I might not have been 100% clear.
> 
> I'll rephrase the question........
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> OH..well sure i would. as for a Partner..hum, that's a tricky thing. I had bad dealings so it would be someone i trust. as for the Space..sure it depend on the location...but in Sherbrooke, average rent for a space, wish are on average rooms 10x14 ..is about between 300 and 350$ a month. so just 3 or 4 would'nt be worth it


Oh well, it was just an idea.

I was thinking more like 3 to 4 rooms of approximately 15' x 20' or so each (plus "reception" space, hallways, etc.).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

ronmac said:


> If that was meant to be funny, you are one sick puppy....


Well, yes, it was supposed to be funny
Yes, I am in much the same position
Yes, I am sick (injured actually, at work), which is why I am out of work
Yes, you never know when an opportunity will come up.

In other words, keep trying, try and have a positive attitude, and keep your mind open to try any and all things in order to help in your pursuits. 

Best of luck Al, I know that you will overcome any adversity you may meet.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've heard that with the baby boom on the verge of retiring, that "Retirement Coaching" is going to be big business. I guess that while people plan for the financial aspects of retirement, many have no idea what they're going to do with their free time. Are you a people person?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Are you a people person?


...actually..i am..


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

What about sports photography? Doing it freelance? I have a career, but in the past I supplemented my income doing sports photography. Football, hockey, but the larger income came from car racing, Cart (that was a while ago), Formula One and others. I sold my photos to news and sports organizations but also had great luck selling photos of the cars and their drivers in action to their own teams for their public relation purposes. Couple of hurdles to overcome, you need the cash for very fast lenses and need at least a 300 2.8 or 400 2.8 plus a couple of rapid frame bodies. Next obstacle, you need a Press Pass.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> What about sports photography? Doing it freelance? I have a career, but in the past I supplemented my income doing sports photography. Football, hockey, but the larger income came from car racing, Cart (that was a while ago), Formula One and others. I sold my photos to news and sports organizations but also had great luck selling photos of the cars and their drivers in action to their own teams for their public relation purposes. Couple of hurdles to overcome, you need the cash for very fast lenses and need at least a 300 2.8 or 400 2.8 plus a couple of rapid frame bodies. Next obstacle, you need a Press Pass.


Yeah..i tought of it...but no market here for Sport Photography


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well....got 2 months left and stil no clue on what i can do for work..lol...i see McDonalds in my future id i can't find anything good..lol


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought you were getting back into being a photographer?

I recall a thread with you mentioning this with some nice gear you had purchased.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

blam said:


> I thought you were getting back into being a photographer?
> 
> I recall a thread with you mentioning this with some nice gear you had purchased.


U cant live on photography alone any,ore really...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

al3d said:


> U cant live on photography alone any,ore really...


bullocks. I personally know people that do very well and living off photography.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

blam said:


> bullocks. I personally know people that do very well and living off photography.


oh so do I..but not in a small location like Sherbrooke really.and it depends on what a decent living is for you also..most photographer i know locally can barelly reach 20 000$ a year


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

No doubt, it's tough to find jobs these days. Tech jobs are hot and pretty well everything else has cooled or there are too many people chasing the same job.
Since I am retired, I feel sorry for you young people searching for a job these days but if makes you feel any better, your not alone. The Explornet installer that just installed my system here in the country told me they can't keep workers. Probably don't pay enough. I know that your back isn't the greatest so this would not be for you but maybe someone else that's looking could check into it.  I've heard that "networking" is the new buzz word and your doing just that by posting to this forum. Good luck. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

with all your talents/knowledge. consultant?
best of luck.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

aircraft traffic controllers get good pay, strict rest breaks:

NAV CANADA - Careers


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bolero said:


> aircraft traffic controllers get good pay, strict rest breaks:
> 
> NAV CANADA - Careers



yeah..but no airport here..lol..and moving, is out of the question unfortunally


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You're not too far from Valcourt. Any opportunities at BRP that may suit your skill set? 

They still do all their design work for CAN AM ATV's, Spyder, and Ski Doo sleds and PWCs there.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Milkman said:


> You're not too far from Valcourt. Any opportunities at BRP that may suit your skill set?
> 
> They still do all their design work for CAN AM ATV's, Spyder, and Ski Doo sleds and PWCs there.



All their design work is sent to agencies..been that way for decades. Valcout is still an hrs drive from my place ans with the price of gaz..1.54$ a liter....it would end up to costly...and BRP is not a place to get a new career since they dont have a nion..they tend to hire and fire way to many folks in the course of a year...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> All their design work is sent to agencies..been that way for decades. Valcout is still an hrs drive from my place ans with the price of gaz..1.54$ a liter....it would end up to costly...and BRP is not a place to get a new career since they dont have a nion..they tend to hire and fire way to many folks in the course of a year...



Not having a union would be a prerequisite for me.

Not all of their design work is done by "agencies". I visit them a couple of times a year and work closely with their design group.

Just a thought.

Good luck.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Have you ever thought of re-training at all? My youngest sister in law who is in her 40's was a "victim" of downsizing after being in the same job for about 20 years. It took a while to get her bearings but she got accepted into an accelerated Practical Nursing Program which took about 18 months at a Community College. She just got a great job with a decent salary and benefits. Mind you, she used her severance to pay the bills while she was in school. Just a thought.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH..i tought about it long and hard...but who would pay the bills!...the house!...i got a son now...I would have to sell the house to get back to school..and sitting down 35hrs a week in a shitty school chair..would be a true nightmare..LOL



Intrepid said:


> Have you ever thought of re-training at all? My youngest sister in law who is in her 40's was a "victim" of downsizing after being in the same job for about 20 years. It took a while to get her bearings but she got accepted into an accelerated Practical Nursing Program which took about 18 months at a Community College. She just got a great job with a decent salary and benefits. Mind you, she used her severance to pay the bills while she was in school. Just a thought.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a thought..

Get your med license and grow your own!
All within the legal framework of Health Canada MMAR program.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Good points Alain but most of the studying is done at a Hospital and not sitting in a chair 24 hours a day. A medical Grow licence is an interesting idea but then you have to have intense security and a large dog to protect your home from break ins by Gang members because word gets around as to who has a grow licence. Some legal growers have even been extorted to grow for a particular client (or else) that hails from your home province. And they're not Angels.


al3d said:


> OH..i tought about it long and hard...but who would pay the bills!...the house!...i got a son now...I would have to sell the house to get back to school..and sitting down 35hrs a week in a shitty school chair..would be a true nightmare..LOL


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I know some folks who have found an area they are interested in, and then used their expertise to peddle stuff on ebay. Antiques, artwork, coins, old books etc. You could look for old relics locally and then try to sell them to someone willing to pay a lot more for the luxury of having it delivered to his door. As they say, one person's junk is another person's treasure. You'd be surprised at how prices of old relics go up when they are taken from a rural area and sold to urban dwellers. You also wouldn't need a large capital base if you started with small items to build up decent feedback. Once you get the hang of it you could sell other people's stuff on commission. And you can spend as much or as little time on it as you wish.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Alain,

A bit late to this thread (did you find anything?), but I can see you doing this:

http://franchising.schoolofrock.com/

Do it in Montreal and I'll register my kids!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's disturbing to see how many of us are intimately familiar with being unemployed/underemployed. good luck man, i wish i could say something helpful, but i'm on the bench now too.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

pattste said:


> Alain,
> 
> A bit late to this thread (did you find anything?), but I can see you doing this:
> 
> ...


i'm not in Montreal..


----------

